# No Organs?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I spoke to someone on a different forum yesterday who feeds their dog raw. The thing is, they only gave meat/bone (from different protein sources, pork/beef/chicken). They said that they didn't give their dog any liver or other organs. Is this a detriment to the dog's health or is it that big of a deal? It seems like it kind of throws off the concept of trying to reproduce natural prey that they would eat in the wild to me... But is this type of diet still better than kibble?


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Organs are so important. They have a ton of vitamins that dog's need. The meat and bone only diet would be better imo than most kibbles if not all considering all the crappy kibble dogs are fed and they can live to be old too. But why in the world would you go to the trouble of feeding your pet a better diet then not feed a crucial part?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Nani said:


> Organs are so important. They have a ton of vitamins that dog's need. The meat and bone only diet would be better imo than most kibbles if not all considering all the crappy kibble dogs are fed and they can live to be old too. But why in the world would you go to the trouble of feeding your pet a better diet then not feed a crucial part?


This!

They are missing out on vitamins and minerals that they NEED!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> I spoke to someone on a different forum yesterday who feeds their dog raw. The thing is, they only gave meat/bone (from different protein sources, pork/beef/chicken). They said that they didn't give their dog any liver or other organs. Is this a detriment to the dog's health or is it that big of a deal? It seems like it kind of throws off the concept of trying to reproduce natural prey that they would eat in the wild to me... But is this type of diet still better than kibble?


Why do you care? It doesn't affect YOUR dogs.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Nani said:


> Organs are so important. They have a ton of vitamins that dog's need. The meat and bone only diet would be better imo than most kibbles if not all considering all the crappy kibble dogs are fed and they can live to be old too. *But why in the world would you go to the trouble of feeding your pet a better diet then not feed a crucial part?*


This is how I was thinking as well... But I didn't say anything because I also thought it was probably still healthier than kibble. Kind of like, vegetables are unnecessary but veggie-inclusive feeders are still feeding 100x better than kibble feeders... I don't know, I was just curious about whether it would have an impact on the health of the dog.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

> I was just curious about whether it would have an impact on the health of the dog.


Down the line i'm sure it will.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Down the line i'm sure it will.


I agree. It could take years but ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, it will, down the line and sooner than they think, have an impact on their dog's health. organs are not fed just so we can think of ways to make a dog eat organ meat.

if you've ever seen a human deficient in vitamins, think about the dog and what he or she will experience without:

Minerals 
Calcium, Ca mg 5 4 0.135 
Iron, Fe mg 4.90 4 0.469 
Magnesium, Mg mg 18 4 0.275 
Phosphorus, P mg 387 4 5.977 
Potassium, K mg 313 4 3.301 
Sodium, Na mg 69 4 2.266 
Zinc, Zn mg 4.00 4 0.328 
Copper, Cu mg 9.755 4 1.366 
Manganese, Mn mg 0.310 4 0.018 
Selenium, Se mcg 39.7 4 4.532 
Vitamins 
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid mg 1.3 1 0.000 
Thiamin mg 0.189 4 0.007 
Riboflavin mg 2.755 4 0.075 
Niacin mg 13.175 4 0.987 
Pantothenic acid mg 7.173 4 0.209 
Vitamin B-6 mg 1.083 4 0.018 
Folate, total mcg 290 4 42.956 
Folic acid mcg 0 0 0.000 
Folate, food mcg 290 4 42.956 
Folate, DFE mcg_DFE 290 0 0.000 
Choline, total mg 333.3 0 0.000 
Betaine mg 4.4 4 0.738 
Vitamin B-12 mcg 59.30 4 4.090 
Vitamin B-12, added mcg 0.00 0 0.000 
Vitamin A, RAE mcg_RAE 4968 0 0.000 
Retinol mcg 4948 4 1321.819 
Carotene, beta mcg 232 4 203.476 
Carotene, alpha mcg 11 4 0.000 
Cryptoxanthin, beta mcg 13 4 1.705 
Vitamin A, IU IU 16898 0 0.000 
Lycopene mcg 0 4 0.000 
Lutein + zeaxanthin mcg 0 0 0.000 
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) mg 0.38 8 0.000 
Vitamin E, added mg 0.00 0 0.000 
Tocopherol, beta mg 0.00 2 0.000 
Tocopherol, gamma mg 0.07 8 0.000 
Tocopherol, delta mg 0.00 2 0.000 
Vitamin D (D2 + D3) mcg 1.2 82 0.000 
Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) mcg 1.2 46 0.000 
Vitamin D IU 49 46 0.000 
Vitamin K (phylloquinone) mcg 3.1 4 0.683 
Dihydrophylloquinone mcg 0.0 4 0.000 
Lipids 
Fatty acids, total saturated g 1.233 0 0.000 
4:0 g 0.000 0 0.000 
6:0 g 0.000 0 0.000 
8:0 g 0.000 4 0.000 
10:0 g 0.000 4 0.000 
12:0 g 0.000 4 0.000 
14:0 g 0.015 4 0.003 
15:0 g 0.007 4 0.001 
16:0 g 0.312 4 0.044 
17:0 g 0.030 4 0.001 
18:0 g 0.862 4 0.022 
20:0 g 0.000 4 0.000 
22:0 g 0.009 4 0.001 
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated g 0.479 0 0.000 
14:1 g 0.000 4 0.000 
15:1 g 0.000 4 0.000 
16:1 undifferentiated g 0.036 4 0.008 
17:1 g 0.013 4 0.003 
18:1 undifferentiated g 0.423 4 0.051 
20:1 g 0.007 4 0.001 
22:1 undifferentiated g 0.000 0 0.000 
20:2 n-6 c,c g 0.010 4 0.001 
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated g 0.465 0 0.000 
18:2 undifferentiated g 0.299 0 0.000 
18:2 n-6 c,c g 0.299 4 0.017 
18:3 undifferentiated g 0.016 0 0.000 
18:3 n-3 c,c,c (ALA) g 0.007 4 0.001 
18:3 n-6 c,c,c g 0.009 4 0.001 
18:4 g 0.000 0 0.000 
20:3 undifferentiated g 0.000 4 0.000 
20:4 undifferentiated g 0.141 4 0.028 
20:5 n-3 (EPA) g 0.000 0 0.000 
22:5 n-3 (DPA) g 0.000 0 0.000 
22:6 n-3 (DHA) g 0.000 0 0.000 
Fatty acids, total trans g 0.170 4 0.016 
Cholesterol mg 275 4 7.620 
Amino acids 
Tryptophan g 0.263 1 0.000 
Threonine g 0.869 1 0.000 
Isoleucine g 0.967 1 0.000 
Leucine g 1.910 1 0.000 
Lysine g 1.607 1 0.000 
Methionine g 0.543 1 0.000 
Cystine g 0.376 1 0.000 
Phenylalanine g 1.084 1 0.000 
Tyrosine g 0.807 1 0.000 
Valine g 1.260 1 0.000 
Arginine g 1.241 1 0.000 
Histidine g 0.629 1 0.000 
Alanine g 1.164 1 0.000 
Aspartic acid g 1.927 1 0.000 
Glutamic acid g 2.612 1 0.000 
Glycine g 1.164 1 0.000 
Proline g 0.961 1 0.000 
Serine g 0.905 1 0.000 
Hydroxyproline g 0.046 1 0.000 
Other 
Alcohol, ethyl g 0.0 0 0.000 
Caffeine mg 0 0 0.000 
Theobromine mg 0 0 0.000
(this is beef liver)

brain function, cellular integrity, bone health, just to mention a few things dogs need to stand up and lick your face.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Magicre, great post! That's the type of info I was interested to see. I know people go through so much trouble getting their dogs diet balanced with organs and everything, I figured it had to be crucial somehow or nobody would bother...


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Thanks Magicre, great post! That's the type of info I was interested to see. I know people go through so much trouble getting their dogs diet balanced with organs and everything, I figured it had to be crucial somehow or nobody would bother...


Yeah I definitely would not be chopping up 20 lbs of beef liver or trying to convince my dogs that they must eat it!!! lol


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My thought is that they're there for a reason...we're not just throwing them in for the heck of it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How long have these people been feeding their dog this way?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

"About six months" is what they told me.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Keep in mind, dont go crazy with the organs though!!!....should on be about 10 % of diet ...over time!!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I have a problem finding organs to feed Sheba. I can get beef liver and in some cases chicken livers but that is about it. The beef liver I have to grind into other meats for her to eat it though. How much of that should I be feeding her to get all the goodies she needs?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I only give Buddy beef liver or kidney as his organ and should be 10% of dailey food if doing totally [email protected]


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

trikerdon said:


> I have a problem finding organs to feed Sheba. I can get beef liver and in some cases chicken livers but that is about it. The beef liver I have to grind into other meats for her to eat it though. How much of that should I be feeding her to get all the goodies she needs?


Should be around 10% of the diet. Have you tried feeding it frozen? Partially frozen? Mix a TINY bit in with something else. I used to mix it w/ canned salmon. I gradually increased the amount and now they will eat a big blob right out of my hand. It took time, but we got there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> "About six months" is what they told me.


Maybe send them a pm about how it's detrimental to their dog's long term health if they don't add in at the very least a small amount of liver each week.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

@rawfed...got to piggy back on your give it to him frozen statement...Buddy hates it thawed...its the texture he cant stand thawed!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

My lucky loves ox liver, she will eat a big sloppy chunk of it too and drink the blood out of the pack, it's strange though because she will only eat kidney if it is frozen


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Maybe send them a pm about how it's detrimental to their dog's long term health if they don't add in at the very least a small amount of liver each week.


I'm thinking about it, normally I don't like to bother people about how they feed (I get chewed out for it!) but I think I will comment on it to them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> I'm thinking about it, normally I don't like to bother people about how they feed (I get chewed out for it!) but I think I will comment on it to them.


To me, when I see someone LITERALLY feeding raw inappropriately I feel that it is necessary to correct them as best that I can. Raw has such a "bad" rep already....don't need people feeding that fire with their ignorance. What if no one corrects (or tries to) this person and they go off and mentor a bunch of other people? More sick dogs on that "terrible" raw diet :frown:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

You have a very good point... I'll shoot 'em an email. I'll invite them here, too.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Should be around 10% of the diet. Have you tried feeding it frozen? Partially frozen? Mix a TINY bit in with something else. I used to mix it w/ canned salmon. I gradually increased the amount and now they will eat a big blob right out of my hand. It took time, but we got there.


I gave her chicken livers this afternoon, mixed in with some turkey. She gobbled it right down. I wonder if it is the texture of the beef liver? I will try mixing it with her canned salmon next time.....


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> I'm thinking about it, normally I don't like to bother people about how they feed (I get chewed out for it!) but I think I will comment on it to them.


*Hell...whats the worst that can happen ...they type back to you in CAPS...if they get offended..lol*


----------

